
Genuine and authentic Engineering Management Talks - qhoang09
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/engineering-management-talks-with-plato-tickets-33989841531
======
qhoang09
At the occasion of the launch of our startup _Plato_ , we organize an event
with great engineering leaders sharing their experience.

We are honored to have great leaders among our speakers: \- _Tido Carriero_ \-
VPE @Segment \- _Luc Vincent_ \- VPE @Lyft \- _Christian McCarrick_ \- VPE
@Telmate \- _Shivani Sharma_ \- SEM @ Slack \- _Yi Huang_ -EM @ Facebook \-
_Brett Huff_ \- EM @Trello/Atlassian \- _Nikhil Pandit_ \- EM @Clever \-
_Tasneem Minakadis_ \- EL @Uber \- _Richard Sun_ \- SDE @Kabam \- _Benjamin de
Point_ \- SDE @Datto

These talks will be followed by a networking event with mainly CTOs and
engineering managers.

Where? _San Francisco, 350 Rhode Island Street_ When? _on the 15th of May,
between 5:30pm and 9pm_

